# Regulations re Egyptian Visas



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Found this today, it should clarify a few things.
·
Residence Permit for Foreigners in Egypt

Special Residence Permit
A Special residence Permit is granted to foreigners who were born in Egypt prior to May 26, 1952 as well as to those individuals, their families and minor children who have been continuously living in Egypt for a period of more than twenty (20) years prior to May 26, 1952 and this residence permit is valid for ten years and is renewable for a fee.

Regular Residence Permit
A regular residence permit is granted to foreigners and their minor children who have resided in Egypt on a continuous basis for the past fifteen (15) years prior to May 26, 1952 and is valid for a period of five (5) years renewable for a fee.

A Leave of Absence
Those individuals who have been granted a special or regular residence permit may request a leave of absence prior to their departure if they plan to be outside the country for a period of more than six (6) months. The leave of absence can be obtained from the directorate or from any of the Egyptian Consulates abroad at no charge, provided that it is before a period of six (6) months from the date of departure. The duration of the leave of absence should not exceed a period of two (2) years unless it is for educational purposes or for the performance of obligatory military service.

Five Year Residence
A Temporary Residence permit is valid for a duration of five (5) years, is renewable and is granted to foreigners who fit the following categories:
1.	Foreign Investors subject to special restrictions.

2.	Egyptians, and their children, who have lost their Egyptian nationality in the process of acquiring a foreign nationality and are no longer entitled to the Egyptian nationality.

3.	Children who are the following:
a. Children whose mother is an Egyptian national. 
b. Children whose parents have been granted the Egyptian nationality.
c. Adult children who have reached the age of maturity under the guarantee of their mothers who have been granted special, regular or five-year residence and in the event of the father’s death.

4.	Those who have passed the age of 60 and who have lived in Egypt for a period of at ten (10) years or more, and have a source of income.

5.	Foreigners who are entitled to the five (5) years residence permit according to international agreements.

6.	Wives and widows of Egyptians.

7.	Wives of foreigners who are granted regular residence.

8.	Wives and children of foreigners who are granted temporary residence for a period of five (5) years.

Tertiary Residence
Foreigners who fit the following categories are granted Tertiary residence, which is valid for a period of three (3) years and is renewable:
1.	Foreign husbands of Egyptians.

2.	Children who fit the following criteria:
a. Minor children who have been granted special or regular residence similar to their deceased father.
b. Adult children who have reached the age of maturity and whose parents are granted special, regular or tertiary residence provided that they have a source of income. 
c. Palestinian male children who have reached the age of maturity and are working at the ruler’s administration or those who have reached retirement age and who have concluded their studies in the country.

3.	Those individuals who work for the government, the general organizations, the general sector companies and the business sector. 

4.	The Palestinians who work for the ruler’s administration and those who have reached retirement age.

5.	The Palestinians who hold travel documents issued by the Egyptian authorities and who have settled in Egypt for the past ten (10) years, provided that they have a source of income in the country.

6.	Foreigners who receive a monthly pension from the general authority for insurance and pensions.

7.	Disabled or elderly residents of a nursing home in Egypt.

8.	Refugees registered in the refugee affairs office of the United Nations.

9.	Political refugees.

10.	Widows of a foreigner who have been granted special, regular or tertiary residence.

11.	Egyptian women who have lost their Egyptian nationality upon marrying a foreigner and acquiring his native nationality.

12.	Wives and children of foreigners exempted from limitations of the residence permits. 

13.	Foreigners who have lost their special, regular or tertiary residential rights for any reason.

14.	Foreigners working at the Swiss Institute of Architectural and Archaeological Research Center.

15.	Foreigners who are entitled to tertiary residence license according to international agreements.

16.	Those individuals who are granted a tertiary residence permit by the Ministry of Interior.

17.	Wives and children of foreigners who have been granted a tertiary residence permit in all the previous mentioned cases.

Temporary Residence for Non-Tourist purposes
This type of residence is granted to individuals, as well as their wives and children who fall into the following categories:
1.	Those working for the government, the general organizations, the general sector, the national local government units or units of the general business sector.

2.	Those who work for the private sector or the investment sector subject to a work permit from the Ministry of Human Resources and Employment.

3.	Those studying at Egyptian universities, institutes or schools upon presentation of educational enrollment certificates.

4.	Mothers and fathers of the students who are given a permit to receive an education in Egypt.

5.	Foreigners arriving to the country to undergo volunteer work at their own expense.

6.	Foreign husbands of Egyptian women are granted a residence permit valid for one (1) year under the guarantee of the Egyptian wife.

7.	The adult children who have exceeded the age of maturity are granted a residence permit upon presenting a work permit from the Ministry of Human Resources and Employment.

8.	Mothers and fathers of investors who are granted a temporary residence permit for non-tourist purposes, tertiary residence or the one-year residence under the guarantee of the investor and upon a letter of recommendation from the investment authority.

9.	Divorcees of Egyptian men.

10.	The husbands and minor children of foreigners who have been granted a personal temporary residence permit.

11.	Those who have an open bank account with an Egyptian bank that is authorized to take such deposits in the Arab Republic of Egypt. The balance of such deposits must not be less than Fifty thousand US Dollars ($50,000) or the equivalent of that sum in free currencies, and the deposit of that sum must be frozen for a period of at least a year. These individuals are granted temporary residence for non-tourist purposes for a period not to exceed one (1) year amenable to renewal.

12.	Those individuals who own real estate registered by means of proprietorship contracts registered in the notary public authority, in addition to their wives and children provided that the estimated value of the real estate is not less than Fifty thousand US Dollars ($50,000) to be transferred through an Egyptian bank.

13.	Relatives of Egyptian Citizens related up to second-degree relation are granted temporary residence for non-tourist purposes valid for duration of one (1) year and amenable to renewal under the individuals guarantee.

14.	Those who have exceed the age of fifty (50) years and have resided in Egypt for five continuous years, provided that they have a source of income, or are under the guarantee of a relative whose relation can be up to fourth degree.

Temporary Residence for Tourist Purposes 
A temporary residence permit for tourist purposes may be granted and is valid for a period of one (1) year amenable to renewal. This type of residence permit can be granted for the purpose of tourism, visits or medical treatment.

At the end of your residence in Egypt, you may leave within fifteen days following the end duration of residence directly through the country's outlets. You may renew your residence for another period, but you should apply to the proper Egyptian authority or its branches


Certificates and Notifications
It is possible, upon request, to get a certificate or a passport stamp certifying that the concerned person has resided in the country for 5 consecutive years, or a certificate demonstrating his residence in Egypt. Such certificates and stamps are issued at the Residence Administration at the Authority Certificate Unit. It is also possible to obtain the residence and leave data certificate to be presented to legal entities through the Department of Legal Affairs at the organization.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Where did you get it from because it seems to be out of date.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Granted to the following categories: 
Employees of governmental administrations, public sector, municipalities & enterprises sector companies as well as their wives & children.
Students enrolled at universities & schools according to their enrollment certificates.
Parents of students who acquire this residence for the purpose of study.
Foreigners coming to Egypt for voluntary work on their own expense.
Sons & daughters above the age of adulthood, whose fathers have a residence permit based on work license issued by the Ministry of Manpower & Employment.
Parents of an investor granted a 5 Year Residence Permit, would be granted Non-Tourist Residence Permit on the bail of their sons/daughters’ residence & upon a letter of recommendation from the Investment Administration.
Foreign divorced women who were married to Egyptians when children are under their custody.
Husbands & children of foreign women granted Temporary Residence Permit in their personal status.
Those who have personal bank account of minimum $ 50.000 or an equivalent sum in any other currency deposited at an accredited bank in the A.R.E. The deposit must be kept in the bank for a year. This residence permit is renewable and extends to their wives & children for a maximum period of one year.
Owners of real estates - whose ownership is established by contracts registered in the Public Notary - are granted this residence which extends to cover their wives & children, provided that the value of the estate is not less than $ 50.000 to be transacted through an Egyptian bank.
Relatives of Egyptians till the second degree.
Those who are over 50 years of age who had a permanent residence in Egypt for (5) years and who have a source of income or financially supported by relatives till the fourth degree.
1/Special Residence Permit is valid for (10) renewable years. It is granted only to foreigners born in Egypt before 26 May 1952 or had permanent residence in Egypt for more than (20) years prior to this date as well as their wives & children. Its issuance fee is L.E. 353.15. 
2/Regular Residence Permit is valid for (5) renewable years. It is granted to foreigners who had permanent residence in Egypt for (15) years prior to 26 May 1952 and their minor children. Regular Residence Permit costs L.E. 203.15.

Those granted Special or Regular Residence Permits may obtain a leave of absence if they need to travel abroad for more than (6) months. This permit is issued free-of-charge from PINA or from the Egyptian consulates abroad .

The leave of absence allows its holder to remain abroad for (2) years, yet he may extend the duration of his stay abroad only in cases of: study, performing obligatory military service or other excuses accepted by PINA Director upon submission of documents proving such excuses. 
3/This residence permit is valid for (5) renewable years and granted to the following categories :

Foreign investors as well as their wives and children. 
Egyptian citizens who waived their Egyptian nationality due to acquiring another nationality as well as their children. 
Sons & daughters of: 

Egyptian mothers/fathers who have been granted Egyptian nationality & adults whose mothers - granted aSpecial Regular / Five Year Residence - are their guardian because of the death of their fathers.

Those who are over 60 years of age who had resided in Egypt for (10) years and have a source of income in Egypt. 
Foreigners who have been granted 5 Year Residence Permit according to international conventions. 
Wives and widows of Egyptian husbands. 
Wives of foreigners who are granted Regular Residence Permits. 
Wives and children of foreigners who are granted 5 Year Residence Permits in the abovementioned cases. 
The 5 Year Residence Permit costs L.E. 203.10.
4/This permit is valid for (3) renewable years and is granted to foreigners of the following categories :

Foreign husbands of Egyptian wives. 
Sons & daughters on whom the following conditions are applicable: 

Minors whose deceased fathers were granted Special or Regular Residence Permits. 
Adult sons whose fathers are granted Special, Regular or 3 Year Residence Permit, provided that they have a source of income. 

Palestinian adult sons whose fathers work for the Governing Administration retired or educated in Egypt but unemployed. 
Those working in governmental agencies, public sector companies and enterprises sector. 
Palestinians working in the Governing Administration or those who reached the age of retirement. 
Palestinians holding travel documents issued by Egyptian authorities, who have settled in Egypt for the previous (10) years and have a source of income. 
Foreigners who receive monthly pensions from the National Administration for Insurance & Pensions. 
The aged & disabled foreigners who reside at The Elderly Houses. 
The refugees registered in the United Nations Office for Refugees’ Affairs. 
Political refugees. 
The widow of a foreigner who had been granted a Special or Regular Permit. 
Egyptian female who waived her Egyptian nationality due to marrying a foreigner and acquiring his nationality. 
Wives and children of foreigners exempted from the restrictions of residence permits. 
Foreigners who - under any condition - have lost their right to regular or special residence permit. 
Foreigners working in the Swiss Institute for Archaeological & Architectural Research in Egypt. 
Foreigners who obtain 3 Year Residence Permit according to international conventions. 
Those approved by the Minister of Interior to be granted 3 Year Residence. 
Wives and children of foreigners granted 3 Year Residence Permit in the abovementioned cases. 
The 3 Year Temporary Residence Permit costs L.E. 98.10. 
5/Temporary non-tourist residence.
Granted to the following categories: 
Employees of governmental administrations, public sector, municipalities & enterprises sector companies as well as their wives & children. 
Students enrolled at universities & schools according to their enrollment certificates. 
Parents of students who acquire this residence for the purpose of study. 
Foreigners coming to Egypt for voluntary work on their own expense. 
Sons & daughters above the age of adulthood, whose fathers have a residence permit based on work license issued by the Ministry of Manpower & Employment. 
Parents of an investor granted a 5 Year Residence Permit, would be granted Non-Tourist Residence Permit on the bail of their sons/daughters’ residence & upon a letter of recommendation from the Investment Administration. 
Foreign divorced women who were married to Egyptians when children are under their custody. 
Husbands & children of foreign women granted Temporary Residence Permit in their personal status. 
Those who have personal bank account of minimum $ 50.000 or an equivalent sum in any other currency deposited at an accredited bank in the A.R.E. The deposit must be kept in the bank for a year. This residence permit is renewable and extends to their wives & children for a maximum period of one year. 
Owners of real estates - whose ownership is established by contracts registered in the Public Notary - are granted this residence which extends to cover their wives & children, provided that the value of the estate is not less than $ 50.000 to be transacted through an Egyptian bank. 
Relatives of Egyptians till the second degree. 
Those who are over 50 years of age who had a permanent residence in Egypt for (5) years and who have a source of income or financially supported by relatives till the fourth degree.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Where did you get it from because it seems to be out of date.


I did post a one recently that was updated in 2011.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Where did you get it from because it seems to be out of date.


This is the one i posted:-


Right here goes again....and this info was updated in 2011


Residency Visa Egypt
Available Residency Visa's in Egypt.


1) Spouse of an Egyptian Citizen. (3 or 5 year residency ) Husband must fill in appropriate form at the Mogamma Cairo and a 3 or 5 year resident visa will be issued within one week of applying. This 3-5 year residency visa DOES NOT allow the spouse to work in Egypt.

2) Owner of a REGISTERED property exceeding US $ 50,000. ( 1 year residency renewable ) (note: the property must be registered with the local council and the applicant must be registered to pay property tax and all documents must have the applicant as the official owner of the property. Applicants living in compounds which are still technically registered with the company and not yet handed to the owners will NOT be able to apply for residency. You MUST show proof that you OWN the property.)

3) Investment of US$ 50,000 in an Egyptian company with an Egyptian partner in one of the recognised companies. ( 1 year residency renewable )

4) Divorcee or widow of an Egyptian citizen showing divorce documents.
( 1 year residency )

5) Anyone over 60 years of age after living continuously in Egypt for 10 years.
( 1 year residency )

Note: Investors investing US$50,000 in an Egyptian Bank for the duration of the residency is no longer acceptable.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I opened a post in the stickies, living in Egypt visa etc... I am trying to keep everything in one place so that it is easily found


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I opened a post in the stickies, living in Egypt visa etc... I am trying to keep everything in one place so that it is easily found




that I took from the Egyptian embassy.. at the end of the day we can only advice people must contact the embassy/moggama to find out what sort of visa they are entitled to.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

hhaddad said:


> Where did you get it from because it seems to be out of date.



a lawyer on facebook 2 days ago


----------

